# Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?



## Anglersuchti (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Anglerkollegen, ich habe gelesen dass viele von euch mit diesem Köder angeln. Mit welcher Farbe fängt ihr am besten  die Hechte bei trüben Wasser? Danke im Voraus, Anglersuchti


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

Hallo,
für mich ist "weiß" eine absolute Waffe.
War im Mai/ Juni nicht zu schlagen!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

meinst du weíß oder Bone? Bone ist an schlechten tagen der absolute Joker :m


----------



## QWERTZ (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

Sunfish oder Wakasagi !!


----------



## paul hucho (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

Shine Katana.

Dieses Jahr mein erfolgreichster Wobbler/Kunstköder.


#h#h#h


----------



## Anglersuchti (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich bin gespannt ob noch welche kommen, interessant das jeder eine andere Farbe nennt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

wenn Du lange genug wartest, kommen alle Farben...

ich hau noch die Farbe "Gardon" in die Runde, macht sich sooo gut unter UV, ist aber leider nicht mehr in der aktuellen Palette...

ach, und nicht erschrecken: ab 2011 heißen die Arnauds: _Smash Minnow _#h


----------



## paul hucho (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

gut zu wissen^^:q:q:q


#h


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

@Brikz83

meinte natürlich den Arnaud in der Farbe "bone".
Bei einem Angeln am Möhnesee, gingen auf mein Konto mit dem Arnaud in bone 10 Hechte und eine Seeforelle, meine beiden Freunde fingen mit diversen anderen Markenwobblern je nur 3 Hechte. Dabei wurde ich zunächst noch mit meinem "weißen" Wobbler nur belächelte... direkt im Anschluss kauften die beiden bei Ussat...ratet mal ;-)
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

Ja Bone is ne schöne Farbe, auch in klarem Wasser #6


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ach, und nicht erschrecken: ab 2011 heißen die Arnauds: _Smash Minnow _#h



Hat Illex keine Lust mehr den Smash Minnow (wie das Original des Arnauds heißt) umzubenennen?


----------



## stephan148 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*

bei welchem shop kauft ihr die arnauds???


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud  => Eure Lieblingsfarbe?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Sunfish


arghhhh! DEN haben sie ja auch aus dem Progamm genommen!|bigeyes


----------

